# New truck, need plow.......



## Tim T. (Aug 28, 2003)

I just got a new reg. cab 4x4 Dodge 3500 heavy duty dually with the low gears, auto trans & HO diesel. Here in Colorado we've had some really heavy snows, and in the past I've been up to 4 days out on our 300ft gravel drive(thank God it's flat!)with the shovel and snow-thrower. I would like very much to make use of my new truck and all it's power, but don't know the first thing about plowing with a truck.....I'm old school, shovel or thrower....LOL! I would have to plow straight out and back up...is a "V" the best way to go? Should I load the bed with sand bags first(payload on the Dodge 3500 bed is 5,000LBS)? What about used or new? We don't get rocked by heavy snow very often, but when it hits, it's 4-5FT and wet. All suggestions would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## easthavenplower (Aug 21, 2003)

if your only doing your driveway i wouldnt woory about adding weight you have 4 wheel drive however it would help 2nd most people want astronomical prices for used plows if your only doing your driveway maybe neibors family buy a meyers md2 if your planning on making money buy a fisherplow


where i live meyers cost installed 3000
fisher cost 3600


----------



## meyer22288 (May 26, 2003)

Well if you are only doing your driveway than go for a lighter snowplow such as sno-way. Go for a 9ft snowplow on a dually. Fisher and western would be a great option too.


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

Tim, because you have a HD truck,id suggest you buy a fairly heavy duty plow,so you dont tear it up. I suggest either a Western,Fisher or Boss .Snow way makes light plows that are fairly tough,and the meyer C series is a rugged plow although im not a fan of the hydros.If your only plowing your drive a V plow isnt needed. My suggestion is to plow with the storm,when you get those 4-5 ft storms,plow it every 6",and push it as far back as possible,sometimes this means pushing pretty hard into the windrow with the truck.Id mark every obsticle and obstruction in the fall too,so you dont hit it when plowing.Its easy to forget where a curb is when its all covered and white.


----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

Hey, good luck with your new truck and welcome to PlowSite! I'd love to see a picture of your new truck, I love how the regular cab duallys look. I also agree that a Western or Fisher would be a nice plow to go on your truck. What snowplow dealers do you close by to where you live? Its always a good idea to live close to the nambrand snowplow dealer you plan on going with. If you have anyway of posting pictures of the new truck, please do. We all love to see pictures of trucks here, especially brand new ones.  Mike


----------



## Tim T. (Aug 28, 2003)

Thanks for all the suggestions! I'm checking on dealers right now, but it looks like Meyers & Fisher are the two most likely to be had. I don't have any obstacles on the drive edges except for monster pines, so I don't think markin' them will be necessary(altho, now that I think of it, the dogs have already done it....LOL!) Yea, I'm very proud of my new "RHINO"......I'll try to post pics ASAP....Thanks!


----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

If Meyer and Fisher are your nearest dealers, Id go with the Fisher for sure. I think because it is a dually, a 9' plow would be the way to go. Im not sure 8.5' would be big enough and 8' would definitely be too small. Mike


----------



## snowjoker (Feb 6, 2003)

Ya go for the 9 footer for the dually, once you try the plow you may be hooked like the rest of us and haft go out and see what kinda fun you can have. I would suggest any one of the big three Western, Boss , Fisher , just remember dealer support is the most important thing not the plow brand. ya never know when something will not go the way it is supposed to. Good luck and keep us posted on what ya decide to go with


----------



## Tim T. (Aug 28, 2003)

Who, historically, has given the best customer support that ya'll are aware of? I'll pay more if I know I won't have support issues......Thanks!


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

I'd take a Fisher over the Meyers.9 ft blade minimum on a dually.


----------



## Tim T. (Aug 28, 2003)

Outstanding...thanks!


----------



## meyer22288 (May 26, 2003)

Go take a look at both Fisher and Meyer. See which one you like better. than look at the price of both plows and find the better deal. I think Meyer is lighter than Fisher So you may want the lighter plow to reduce wair and tair on the truck


----------



## jpl (Dec 7, 2002)

Go with a Blizzard


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

A Blizzard would be another good option.That truck has enough balls to push it alright.How bout an 8611 on the front of it ?


----------



## Tim T. (Aug 28, 2003)

After much hemin' and hawin', & despite the price, I'm trying to find a good 8.5 ft V-plow since you never know when the poo-doo is gonna hit the fan, and I know my "rhino" can push it...LOL!


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

An 8.5 ft V would be too small for that truck.You'll want a 9.5 ft for the dually.

You truck is big,heavy,and powerful.I'd do a search on V-blades as there have been a few problems with cracks and creases with the Fisher and Western V-blades behind the bigger trucks.A Boss,or even a Blizzard may be a better choice if you need a V-blade to hold up.


----------



## Tim T. (Aug 28, 2003)

9.5ft? OK....we'll start the Net-checks on the types out there.......cracks, huh? Any other issues with the V's?


----------



## CARDOCTOR (Nov 29, 2002)

tim

big truck=big hd plow

once your neighbors find out theyll all want to be your freind




cardoctor


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Tim T. _
> *9.5ft? OK....we'll start the Net-checks on the types out there.......cracks, huh? Any other issues with the V's? *


Most of the V's are pretty good.Boss has the fastest hydros,and are very trouble free.The Western and Fisher's are a little slower,and tend to bend,crease or crack under certain conditions,but not on all of them.The Bizzard is new on the block,and slowly proving itself to be the plow of the future.

Do a search here on Plowsite,you'll be reading for a while.


----------



## Tim T. (Aug 28, 2003)

I get used enough as it is....I don't need any more of those 'friends'....LOL(J/Kiddin')! As to the search, I've already started on PlowSite.....IMPRESSIVE!


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

Yes,there is lots of info,and opinions.You'll be busy for a bit.


----------



## Herbie (Sep 12, 2003)

I've done some checking on the web sites of the aforementioned plow manufactures and have seen warnings of too much weight for deisel pwrd Dodges. I too have an 02 Dodge 3500 dually with deisel pwr. 
I've also noticed that most of you guys recommend bigger plows for a truck that size. I do a couple of banks with narrow (8') drive thru's. I thought I'd get a 7'6" or 8' plow, but you all seem to think it's too small.


----------



## yako (Sep 1, 2003)

your rear wheels will ride outside the berm on a 7.5 and an 8 espically when turning. you want something bigger. espically with the weight and power of the 1ton dually, you need something heavy duty. if you need a plow to go through an eight foot lane i would get the blizzard 810. it would be perfect for you.


----------

